# Hello from PA



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello All!!

I am a plus size rider from PA. Loved horses all my life. Recently started riding in the last two years. Had my first really bad fall from a Horse in September but I am back riding now.

Hope to see you all in the HF.

Peace <3 and Horses


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

How yinz doing?!

(Translation: Greetings from the western side of PA.  )


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

HI!! YAY for PA riders!! 


Im doing ok...slightly discouraged with todays riding lesson but O.K.. You?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello!! I'm in PA also!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome! I'm also from PA  the northwestern portion!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum for NY


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome from yet another PA rider.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum What happened in today's lesson?


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cacowgirl- I had a bad riding accident in Sept. I am having trouble getting over my fear. I feel like my instructor is being harsh on me. My accident was only 5 months ago. I think that getting back up on the same horse is an acomplishment. She basically told me that if I do not get back to where I was before my accident then she isnt sure what more she can do with me.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and the very best of luck with getting back into riding! Remember these words, "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent".... Hope that helps


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I'm from northeast PA, where about in pa are you? Good luck getting back into riding, I took a few years off riding and found my confidence wasn't what it was before I stopped, I think a lot of that had to do with age, I'm not nearly as brave as I was when I was 16 lol. Then I took a decent fall off my mare in July and its been tough finding my confidence yet again, Just keep with it and it will come back slowly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello from NW Pennsylvania. Kind of nice seeing who is all from PA.

Don't let her frustrate you. A fear is a fear and if you push too hard you could make it worse.


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive words from PA! I live in southern PA- york. Anyway I decided to take a few months off from riding. I told my instructor I no longer feel comfortable taking lessons from her and I don't. She doesnt understand like some of you said a fear is a fear. She seems to think Im not serious about riding. I do not think I would spend all this money and ALSO get back on a horse after my accident if I wasn't serious. So for right now I am just going to spend time with horses doing ground work ( which was never taught to me) at a friends farm that does horse psyco-therapy.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

try a couple shots of liquid courage before your next lesson,
Booze made me the rider I am today !


----------



## Equineluv26 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL Joe.. Maybe I will. I do have a terrible time relaxing since my accident.


----------



## CookieCrumbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey im new here,And im from PA to!


----------

